# vBulletin Hates Me!



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't know if this should really go here, but there isn't any sort of technical help forum.

For the last few months I have been unable to vote in any polls on any vboards.  However I can vote in polls on any and every other web site I've ever been to.  

I am seemingly randomly logged out, which I have determined has nothing to do with my clearing my  temporary internet cache or running Ad-Adware.

I use AOL 8.

Any ideas on what is wrong?


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 5, 2003)

Join the club.  AOL users can't vote on this forum usually.  BTW this would belong in Meta forum.  It has been brought up a few times there.  

Edit : I meant on this board, not forum.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 5, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Join the club.  AOL users can't vote on this forum usually.  BTW this would belong in Meta forum.  It has been brought up a few times there.
> 
> Edit : I meant on this board, not forum. *




Escape the prison, enjoy the power of the internet unleashed, leave AOL behind you.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 5, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *Escape the prison, enjoy the power of the internet unleashed, leave AOL behind you. *



 I have been using AOL for about 15 years, it is my home and I generally like it.  No matter what some people say about it.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 5, 2003)

I am sorry to hear that, but I must always encourage people to fight the power.  Enjoy your restraints


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 5, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *I am sorry to hear that, but I must always encourage people to fight the power.  Enjoy your restraints  *



I am not restrained, I use what I like even if SOME people will look down on me for it.  Have fun with whatever you use and so will I.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 5, 2003)

The reality of it is that AOL does have a lot of functionality that the average internet user is unaware of, or that is shrugged off because of all the negative aspects of AOL that have been advertised on the internet over the years (especially when the net was young - back in the day when the net elitists would auto-ban all *@*.aol masks from message boards and chatrooms, and then later they added *@*.webtv.com on the same basis).


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 5, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I am not restrained, I use what I like even if SOME people will look down on me for it.  Have fun with whatever you use and so will I. *




 seems to me he was downing aol, not you.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 6, 2003)

2 things

1) (no offense intended)   AOL, so easy to use, no wonder why the internet is full of morons.

2)  You could use AOL for the connection, and then open IE (Internet Explorer) to do the posting


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 6, 2003)

MDaddict said:
			
		

> *2 things
> 
> 1) (no offense intended)   AOL, so easy to use, no wonder why the internet is full of morons.
> 
> 2)  You could use AOL for the connection, and then open IE (Internet Explorer) to do the posting *




1) LOL

2) Thanks, I should have thought of that sooner.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 7, 2003)

MDaddict said:
			
		

> *1) (no offense intended)   AOL, so easy to use, no wonder why the internet is full of morons.
> *




I think it's time you gave this a rest. I have two family members who use AOL; care to call them idiots again?

Time to let the AOL bashing die, please.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2003)

In fact, I use it.  The £15 per month unlimited dial-up connection is a good deal, especially when I can't get cable or ADSL in my road.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jan 7, 2003)

And, in fact, I use AOL.  The ability to keep the one e-mail address I've had since leaving college is a wonder in its own right.


----------



## Welverin (Jan 7, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *And, in fact, I use AOL.  The ability to keep the one e-mail address I've had since leaving college is a wonder in its own right. *




It may be a wonder, but I'd bet it's a bane as well. How much spam do you get each week?


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 7, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *In fact, I use it.  The £15 per month unlimited dial-up connection is a good deal, especially when I can't get cable or ADSL in my road. *




Does that mean that you can't vote in polls on your own messageboard?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2003)

Nope, I can vote just fine.


----------



## Henry (Jan 7, 2003)

AOL learned its lesson a long time ago, and built in the ability to use external browsers and programs over its connection. All you do is (as MDAddict says) is open the other program at the same time.

And MDAddict, not all AOL users are morons - your "joke" fell a little flat. But the simple fact is that ALL ISP's have their share of insulting, rude, crass people - the fact that AOL is the Largest ISP out there means that you see more of these insulting people with AOL taglines than you do from other ISP's - it's a principle of proportionality.

I myself don't use the AOL program, but my ISP (Roadrunner) is OWNED by AOL-Time Warner, so I SORT of use AOL. But with the speed I get, it's a stigma I can live with.


----------

